# Blackhorn 209 Substitute?



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got a muzz antelope tag out here on the prairie. I've got a little bit of Blackhorn left. I've had it for a long time (like 6 years at least) and it's shot plenty of critters. Well, I can't find any. I thought I had a line in Cheyenne on some, but I can't find any. Does anyone know of an acceptable replacement? I had the load down for so long, I'm hoping I don't have to develop another one. 

Thanks all.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an unopened can of BH209 I'll sell you for what I paid for it at Cabelas earlier this year ($50).

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I have an unopened can of BH209 I'll sell you for what I paid for it at Cabelas earlier this year ($50).
> 
> -DallanC


I sent you a message. Is it legal to ship? If it can ship, I'll buy it and pay shipping.


----------

